# McConnell, other Republicans say Dem leader could have avoided shutdown



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

GOP: BLAME SCHUMER
*McConnell, other Republicans say Dem leader could have avoided shutdown*
Republican leaders blamed their Democratic counterparts after the Senate failed to pass a spending bill by midnight Friday to avert a government shutdown.


Government braces for shutdown as Senate fails to meet deadline for spending deal
Chris Wallace: 'If they shut down the government, that's going to last awhile'
1:50 Government shutdown: Will it affect you?
A look back at every government shutdown in U.S. history

TRUMP'S FAULT, DEMS SAY
*Schumer, Pelosi point to president after Senate fails to avert shutdown*


What happens during a government shutdown? 7 things you should know
OPINION: Do Democrats really care about Dreamers?
Malkin on Kimmel: Is Schumer now his communications director?









U.S.
*California Dems propose surcharge on businesses to fund social programs*


Politics
*GOP rival labels Hawaii governor 'Doomsday David' after false alarm fiasco*


Politics
*Sen. Rand Paul's neighbor to plea guilty in federal assault case*


Fox News Insider
*Hannity: Democrats putting illegal immigrants before the American people*


Politics
*Russian lawyer at center of controversial Trump Tower meeting dismisses dossier*


----------

